# cucumbers



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

are cucumbers ok to feed to hedgehogs?


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's LG's  treat list that I have bookmarked/stolen:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3974&p

According to it, cucumbers are okay to feed


----------



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks!


----------

